# CL- Jet 1236 Lathe, Navato CA, $250



## DAT510 (Apr 24, 2018)

This just popped up on CL.  At $250 it's a great price.  If I need another lathe I'd personally grab it.








https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/tls/d/jet-12-lathe/6569733828.html

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12" X 30" centers jet engine lathe with stand
Heavy equipment. Buyer responsible for equipment removal


----------



## dlane (Apr 24, 2018)

Yup I’m lathed out, I’ll be heading to Navato next weekend for other reasons though.


----------



## kvt (Apr 24, 2018)

A little to far for me to go to get it.   Have 2 10X24s,   the 12 would be nice to replace one.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 27, 2018)

Man I'd love it ,little drive for me tho. About 3,000 miles or so.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 27, 2018)

kvt said:


> A little to far for me to go to get it.   Have 2 10X24s,   the 12 would be nice to replace one.



there's a Jet 1550 on the SA CL for $1200 or so


----------



## kvt (Apr 27, 2018)

Yea but it is not the same as these.   The 12 would be a match for my 10x24s  thus things interchange.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 28, 2018)

sure, whatever, I'll keep my mouth shut in future


----------



## kvt (Apr 28, 2018)

NO,   did not mean it to should harsh of anything.     I thought of the one in the SA CL Had already seen it,   but when looking at it none of my stuff would fit.   I already have 2 with diff stuff, and if I get another would like to get one that I could share stuff on.   the one in this post would have the same spindle as one of the ones I already have.


----------

